# Home made fogger...



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't suppose anybody can remember the thread about the home made fogger / mister, where it was a Really Useful Box on top of a mesh topped viv. I think the RUB had a hole in the bottom with a tube fed through, inside the tub was water and a mini mister which sent the fog down the tube and into the viv....

had a quick search but can't find it


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't find the one that I think you mean, but found a different one, slightly more complicated

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/309502-opinions-fogger-safty-frogs.html

What was it you needed to know, you seem to remember it just fine...
obviously the pipe has to be long enough to be above the water so only fog goes down and not water.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

em_40 said:


> What was it you needed to know, you seem to remember it just fine...
> .


lol, yeah you got it right there. I couldn't remember how he did it but the more I explained it the more it came back to me. So just really want to double check it

I'll have a look at the other link tonight, cheers.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sambridge15 done this one...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/579184-fogger-chamber-build-guide.html


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Cheers mate... that could well be it.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Meko said:


> Don't suppose anybody can remember the thread about the home made fogger / mister, where it was a Really Useful Box on top of a mesh topped viv. I think the RUB had a hole in the bottom with a tube fed through, inside the tub was water and a mini mister which sent the fog down the tube and into the viv....
> 
> had a quick search but can't find it



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/579184-fogger-chamber-build-guide.html


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

thats the same as what ch4dg done


----------

